# X pipe?



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

I was browsing through the 2006 extierior photo gallery and I ran across a photo of an x pipe installed and I was wondering who's it is and where to get one? The pic was IMG_0862. Thanks.


----------



## MNTNGoat (Nov 26, 2006)

Magnaflow has one that replaces the resonator. 2.5 is what size fits the 05-06 I believe.


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

I make custom xpipes also. I can make it also with flanges so you can bolt it up to your cats.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

If you made the one in the photo it looks great. Can you make one that is flanged on the inlet side so I could bolt it on and have you swedge the outlet ends so all I would have to do is slip it on and put some clamps on it? And is stainless an option?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

o he can do it and do it well:cheers


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

Rustybronco said:


> If you made the one in the photo it looks great. Can you make one that is flanged on the inlet side so I could bolt it on and have you swedge the outlet ends so all I would have to do is slip it on and put some clamps on it? And is stainless an option?


I can make the setup for you so you can bolt it up to your OEM cats. I dont know if you would be able to slip it over your OEM piping because the pipes dont follow the same lines.

For $250 I can make you the full setup right up to about the mounting hanger area and toss in some gaskets. This will eliminate most of the flattened out portion of the pipes in the system. Its pretty gay that the oem system is mandrel but then they press some of the parts.

I dont have stainless on hand.


----------



## Rustybronco (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, since it gonna be cold here this weekend I think I'll put the car up on the rack, do my first oil change and take a first hand look at how crappy the original exhaust is and then make some decisions. Thanks all.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

You can go to a muffler shop and get one of these installed rather cheap.


----------



## Humbler05Tredm6 (Jun 27, 2006)

Which is better X pipe or H pipe?


----------



## Exhaust Depot (Oct 28, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> You can go to a muffler shop and get one of these installed rather cheap.


Save your money, you need to addressed the crushed piping in the OEM system before even getting an x section.



X is better than H . H is louder though.


----------



## mdmike (Dec 5, 2006)

Humbler05Tredm6 said:


> Which is better X pipe or H pipe?



H pipe sounds great with my setup. Kooks 1 7/8, Custom H-Pipe and FlowMasters Orginal 40's


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Exhaust Depot said:


> Save your money, you need to addressed the crushed piping in the OEM system before even getting an x section.
> 
> 
> 
> X is better than H . H is louder though.


Can you tell me where the crushing places are? I'd like to correct mine. I'm thinking on running straight pipes, no X or H, unless I gain a performance edge, with sweet thunders, any ideas?:cool


----------

